# Dolphin reagiert nicht mehr



## Akkuschrauber (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hab folgendes Problem.
Als ich Dolphin starten wollte, passiert einfach gar nix, das Ladesymbol an Mauszeiger erscheint zwar und in der Taskleist öffnet sich ein Eintrag, aber Dolphin startet einfach nicht. Nach kurzer Zeit schließt sich der Reiter in der Taskleiste wieder, aber passiert ist nichts...
Ich habe OpenSuse 11.2 mit KDE 4.1 in der 64Bit Variante installiert.
Ich habe auch schon versucht mit Koqueror auf irgendein Verzeichnis zuzugreifen, aber der hängt sich einfach nur auf.
Das Merkwürdige ist, wenn ich mich als root anmelde, kann ich Dolphin ganz normal starten...

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Akku


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Februar 2010)

Schau dir mal an, was in dem Verzeichnis so rumfleucht. Wenn es beide Dateibrowser erwischt, wird vielleicht mit dem Verzeichnis, auf das du zugreifen möchtest, etwas nicht in Ordnung sein. am besten, du guckst mal per ls nach.

PS: Wenn du helfen willst, den Fehler wirklich zu beseitigen und ihm nicht nur ausweichen willst: https://bugs.kde.org/


----------



## Dragonix (9. Februar 2010)

Hm.. da das ganze als root geht, wäre es eventuell möglich, dass in deinen Konfigurationen was falsch ist.. Falls die nicht all zu wichtig sind, wärs eventuell ne Möglichkeit, die mal zu Löschen / Verschieben..


----------



## Akkuschrauber (15. Februar 2010)

Ich glaube, ich weiß jetzt worans liegt. Wenn ich auf Dolphin rechtsklicke, dann auf Symbol einrichten, auf Berechtigungen, dann steht bei Benutzer und bei Gruppe root. 
Das würde auch erklären, warum ich Dolphin im Systemverwaltungsmodus einwandfrei nutzen kann. 

Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, wie ich das ändern kann. Kann mir einer von euch da helfen?


----------



## Bauer87 (15. Februar 2010)

1. Öffne einen Terminal.
2. Logge dich als Root ein: „su“ gefolgt vom Rootpasswort
3. Ändere den Besitzer deines Verzeichnisses und von allem, was darin liegt auf dich: „chown -R akkuschrauber:akkuschrauber /home/akkuschrauber“ (ggf. akkuschrauber durch anderen Nutzernamen ersetzen)
4. Fertig.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (27. Februar 2010)

Nächstes Problem:

Ich hab aus Versehen chown auf / angewendet und jetzt will OpenSuse nicht mehr richtig starten.
Der Kernel läuft zwar, aber KDE bricht immer wieder mit der Fehlermeldung "Fehler kann nicht zurückverfolgt werden..." ab. Gibt es eigentlich auch sowas wie ne Reparaturinstallation, wie bei Windows?
Hilfe!!


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Februar 2010)

Geh in nen TTY, logge dich als Root eine und chowne zurück. Oft gibt es auch einen Single-User-Mode (in Grub auswählen), der für Recovery gedacht ist. Und wenn es hart auf Hart kommt, kannst du auch von Live-CD reparieren.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (27. Februar 2010)

Das Problem is nur, das ich nicht weiß, wem die Dateien zu gehören haben. Dem root?


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Februar 2010)

Wenn du chown -r gemacht hast, gibts ein Problem: Es gibt tendenziell Unterschiede, die ich jetzt aber auch nicht kenne. Das meiste gehört root, aber natürlich nicht alles. (Dein Home zum Beispiel natürlich nicht.) / selber gehört aber root. Ein chown ohne -r lässt sich also mit „chown root:root /“ rückgängig machen.


----------



## Akkuschrauber (28. Februar 2010)

Es war leider mit -r. 
Lässt sich das noch irgendwie rüchgängig machen?


----------



## Bauer87 (28. Februar 2010)

Mach ein Backup von /home (wenn es nicht eh auf einer eigenen Partition liegt) und installiere Suse neu. Wenn du dann /home neu einbindest (vorher für da Benutzerrechte setzen, für /home ist es aber ja einfach), ist es, als wäre dein System nie weg gewesen. Alle Einstellungen liegen ja dort, sind gesichert und werden dann wieder so genommen. (Nicht die eleganteste Möglichkeit, aber die schnellste. Kannst natürlich auch gucken, was im Original welche Rechte hat und dann neu vergeben. Das geht bestimmt sogar irgendwie automatisiert, aber ob sich das lohnt? Ist ja in 10 Minuten eh neu gemacht.)


----------



## Akkuschrauber (1. März 2010)

In 10 Minuten neu installiert? Oha, das ist wirklich schnell. 
Die /home kann ich löschen, da sind eh keine wichtigen Dateien drin...


----------



## Bauer87 (1. März 2010)

Halt ein mal CD auf die Platte kopieren. Download dauert natürlich — und je nach Stand des Datenträgers halt Updates.


----------

